# Heater failure. Common? Seems for me.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks! 

The last two days I noticed my tank go from the usual 80-83F to 90F or more!!!!!!Thought it was the lights and pumps so I started looking at chillers quickly. 

Well, process of elimination I unplugged my heater and overnight the tank went to 76F!!!!! So I figured it out and replaced the heater AGAIN!!!! This is the 3rd heater in this tank!!! What is up with these things???? 

First was eheim 150w. Broke. 
Second hydor 150W. Broke and stayed on causing major heat increase. 
Third one eheim again. Stay posted and not expecting much out of this one either 


On my planted tank I run a Inline hydor and it has been working flawlessly for a couple years now. 

Is there such a thing as a heater for marine applications that won't try and kill my tank?? I'm surprised my BTA isn't totally pissed with these temp fluctuations. 

I'm tired of buying heaters for the reef tank. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've stopped relying on the built in thermometers of the heaters. Ebo Jaegers aren't what they used to be.

If you don't have a system controller, ie Neptune APEX, get a Ranco temp controller that is prewired.

Doesn't do much if the heater fails and you have no heat but you will have fewer losses on a cold system than a hot one

JME/2C/HTH


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

your best bet would be to get an external controller like a RANCO
or you can try a COBALT.(I think only BRS sells them)
ive got 2 of them and quite impressed with them


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Think it just might be luck. My best luck is with eheim. Don't have to worry about what thru look like since they are in my sump and frag tank. 

Had a hydro in my frag that crapped out on the weekend. Dropped to low 70s. 

But heater failure is common. Maybe the thermostat in yours KO'ed


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

mmatt said:


> Think it just might be luck. My best luck is with eheim. Don't have to worry about what thru look like since they are in my sump and frag tank.
> 
> Had a hydro in my frag that crapped out on the weekend. Dropped to low 70s.
> 
> But heater failure is common. Maybe the thermostat in yours KO'ed


me too, never had a problem with eheim. as a fail safe i use the RKL so that if it decides to cook the tank power will be shut off.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

100% agree with wtac! Heaters are not what they used to be especially Jaegers which I still use but with a Controller.

Personally, I would even go to a Reef Keeper Lite or Apex JR. You get the additionally programmable sockets and a temperature probe. Makes things almost worry free.



wtac said:


> I've stopped relying on the built in thermometers of the heaters. Ebo Jaegers aren't what they used to be.
> 
> If you don't have a system controller, ie Neptune APEX, get a Ranco temp controller that is prewired.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have run a jaegar on my reef for about a year, and have never had a problem. I do not have a controller for the tank. Although I do use a stand alone temp probe which has a programmable alarm for high and low temps. I believe it was less than $15 for the probe/alarm.
Not as safe as the controller because mine can't turn the heater off if it gets stuck on.

Good luck!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.thefragtank.ca/community/index.php?threads/Eheim-Jager-Heaters-Failure..12830/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome guys! So it sounds like due to crappy heaters nowadays we have to rely on controllers to keep an eye on things. 

Too bad something That simple in a tank still causes problems. 

I was looking at the heaters with built in controllers and some are around $70. Unfortunately I couldn't wait for online so I had to go to LFS and get another eheim. 

Of course the ones listed under there flyer weren't in store and the delivery never arrived. Not shocking at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

uniboob said:


> http://www.thefragtank.ca/community/index.php?threads/Eheim-Jager-Heaters-Failure..12830/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter what brand of heater you use the question is not *if* it will fail but *when*. After nearly cooking my first SW tank I will never run without a controller. Now I set the thermostat of my heaters a few degrees (2) hotter than the desired temp and rely on the controller as the first line of defence for when the heater gets stuck in the ON position which is what happens 99% of the time.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heater failure*

so the answer here is the the reef keeper lite or the apex ...

where do we get the Ranco temp controller that wtac has rec .
I also remember reading somewhere in a post that a member would solder the 
heater so it was only on at all times but wired to his reef keeper lite I cant remember who it was or what heater he took apart to do this with ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Awesome guys! So it sounds like due to crappy heaters nowadays we have to rely on controllers to keep an eye on things.


well before you put all your eggs in the aquarium controller basket, you should know that the temperature probes on controllers can and will fail (happened to me last summer) - so you should still buy a decent heater WITH a built in thermostat. I use the controller to run the heater at my desired temperature range (77.1 - 77.6) and set the built in thermostat on the heater to a couple of degrees above that. That way if the controller probe goes on the fritz the built in thermostat will shut the heater off before things get too hot.

As for the Ranco controllers, they are not without their problems and will fail too with the dreaded E2 error... at least in my experience.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

tom g said:


> so the answer here is the the reef keeper lite or the apex ...
> 
> ....


This was gonna be my question. Or a more budget friendly option...?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heater*

true true fury ........................any electrical device will fail. the unfortunate part is the damage they will do to our systems ...I do like the apex ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Apex allows for more granular control over the Reefkeeper in my personal experience. That granularity can get you in trouble too if you code it wrong. 

Either way, what ever you decide to get just remember that you need a fail safe for your automation lol.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep Eheim customer service is by far the worst. 

My friend was looking to replace a fault seal on a 2213 and eheim did not respond, he waited over 2 weeks and was emailing every day... got nothing.

Big Als stepped up on this one as they replaced the seal even though they didn't have to.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

And eheim instruction cover every possible language in the manual and stick the English part in the middle. 

The instructions manual took up my stove top for a heater!!!! Pretty sure I even saw decepticon in there too!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I am fairly new to the hobby however after hearing how often heaters fail I decided that it was in my best interest to add an Apex to my system. Big investment, but I'm a huge tech geek, so I love this thing. Also if you have Apex ready lights, the Apex Fusion web app works incredibly well with them.

+1 up-vote for Apex


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Possible apex jr group buy?????


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I know I got PM'd by a guy on here a while back and he is in west ontario somewhere. He had the best prices I've seen on the apex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Neptune Apex's are price fixed across the world... I doubt we'd find a group buy. There will be 10% off at certain resellers for Black Friday. Do some googling and you will find them. Probably BRS but there may be some Canadian outfits like Reffsupplies.ca doing it.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have a friend going to the states I believe the best price for an Apex is on a site like Bulk Reef Supply, that's how I got mine. There are always some online coupons that are useable at that site, and they have the odd sale on Neptune products. I'm visiting the Florida in January, time to find a new toy on that site!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So when it comes to the apex controllers The jr is obviously priced better. Reefsupplies.ca has a nice package for $250

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Neptune-System-Apex-Jr-w-Display-and-Temperature-probe.html

They also have the full apex package for double the price. Is it really necessary to have that crazy of a unit just ph probs etc? Or have you guys that have had the jr end up upgrading??


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The Jr. has limitations that negates the cheaper price. Take a look at this comparison to help you make up your mind. https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...e-differences-between-the-various-controllers


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome! I actually googled apex jr vs. and was starting to research. Thanks for the link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I love the PH probe option as well as the variable speed port which can be used for a couple things, either dimming lights or used for speed adjustable wave makers. 4 ports on the outlets kind of limits you as well. I have a few things I can hook up to my Apex, all which I can turn on or off remotely when I need to do tank maintenance. I have yet to try getting it working on my phone, but that is the next step.


----------

